# NMR's "Malt Shop"



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue has a little shop on their website. I really like the Rescue and Spay/Nueter car magnets, and the T-Shirt.

If you're interested, remember all proceeds go directly to NMR









Check it out: http://www.malteserescue.homestead.com/Mal...ewMaltSHop.html


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

There's some really cute stuff on there, Deb. Mmmmm-the Malt Shop...I could go for a chocolate right about now.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> There's some really cute stuff on there, Deb. Mmmmm-the Malt Shop...I could go for a chocolate right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man!!! Now I want a strawberry one









My favorite are the car magnets. I'm going to order a couple of those, along with a shirt.

I think having the spay/neuter and Rescue on your car is a good way to get the word out. In fact, I may order ten or twenty of them to pass out to my neighbors and people I work with


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=396636
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strawberry sounds good, too! Um, wait - are we still talking about Malts, or did we drift into Margarita-ville??

I agree about the car magnets, a very good way of spreading the message. I also like the refrigerator magnet. Every little bit helps the cause!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder, Deb. I'll have to check it out!


----------

